# Silva vs. Irvin



## Brian S (Jul 8, 2008)

Anderson Silva is moving up to 205 to fight James Irvin. July 19th

 Predictions?


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 8, 2008)

Silva beats Irvin hands down.


----------



## thetruth (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know anything about Irvin but going up a weight division will be a good test for Silva.   I know a very dominant Aussie kickboxer named Gurkan Ozkan went from super middle weight to heavy weight so he could fight in K1.  He stacked on muscle and was around 95kg but didn't have the natural strength and presence of those naturally around that weight and didn't even really figure in the local K1 qualifiers.  I'm unsure of Silva's weight in between fights so I don't know how much he will have to put on.  Should be a good fight though

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2008)

Silva runs usually 25 lbs over his last fighting weight in the previous division.  So his weight should not be much of a factor.

Silva wins this hands down.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2008)

Silva and fast


----------



## masherdong (Jul 9, 2008)

Silva with the submission.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't care, I'll be watching the Fedor-Sylvia fight. UFC just put up this event at the last minute to try to detract from the Affliction Banned event...


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 9, 2008)

allenjp said:


> I don't care, I'll be watching the Fedor-Sylvia fight. UFC just put up this event at the last minute to try to detract from the Affliction Banned event...


 
Affliction Banned event?

Fedor signed with the UFC!!!???


----------



## ppko (Jul 9, 2008)

No Fedor is fighting Tim Sylvia at Affliction definately not UFC if he was in the UFC Couture wouldnt be trying so hard to get out of his contract


----------



## allenjp (Jul 9, 2008)

Affliction is a completely different organization from UFC, it's kinda new, and the UFC is scared poopless about it because...well among other reasons, because they got Fedor, and the UFC wants him. In fact they are so scared that they scheduled a FREE event with their big star fighter at the same time as the Affliction event, to try to detract from it's viewer base.

Personally I think it's great for the sport to have more than just one viable organization involved...


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 12, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Affliction is a completely different organization from UFC, it's kinda new, and the UFC is scared poopless about it because...well among other reasons, because they got Fedor, and the UFC wants him. In fact they are so scared that they scheduled a FREE event with their big star fighter at the same time as the Affliction event, to try to detract from it's viewer base.
> 
> Personally I think it's great for the sport to have more than just one viable organization involved...


 
I wouldnt call it scared but rather smart marketing.  The UFC really doesnt have to be scared of any other promotion out there.  So what if Affliction has Fedor?!  Not like many outside of the MMA world even know who he is.  Plus casual fans wont even know the other fighters on the card.  

Dana wanted Fedor but couldnt get the deal done so kept moving forward without him.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2008)

Well in regards to the UFC having a free fight it is brilliant.  I will watch the free fight Saturday night and then the Fedor fight via the internet for free Sunday morning.  Gotta love the internet!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 12, 2008)

I think Silva will take this fight easily be it on the feet or on the ground. I've seen Irvin several times and was not impressed, especially in his striking.
Brian, where can I catch the fights on the net? Do you mean on youtube?


----------



## ppko (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew this fight wouldnt be much though I would like to see Anderson compete in this weight class it needs to be against the better fighters of the class


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2008)

That was one powerful punch he landed. The fast follow up sure ended the fight in a hurry


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very fast fight, I really wish we could get some kind of fight that last more then a few  minutes. Man it was disappointing.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Very fast fight, I really wish we could get some kind of fight that last more then a few minutes. Man it was disappointing.


 
Not only disappointing, but simply a joke. As far as finding better fighters for Silva in this weight class, I believe this was by design. Many have stepped up weight classes only to find they weren't what thought with the heavier fighters, they were testing the waters. I think he'll go back and forth, possible trying to hold both belts at once. Look out Forrest.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Forrest would be one hell of a wake up call for him.  I'd like to see it.  As for Irvin, well, I wasn't at all impressed.  Hell, I blinked and it was over.


----------



## Spinback (Jul 21, 2008)

Anderson Silva...

he's a WRECKING MACHINE!!!


----------



## zDom (Jul 21, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> That was one powerful punch he landed. The fast follow up sure ended the fight in a hurry



Ayup. That was one heckuva cut too, eh?


----------

